# Sad sad sad



## jsrmomrox61

I lost my job after almost 15 yrs,within days later lost my mom,(we were very close),3 yrs, not even close to getting over that I lost my best friend so now I have no one even talk to I feel pretty much alone but yes I’m married but really feel pushed out of my own homelife my Mom wasn’t even cold before my sister in law decided to get rid of her husband and to give my husband the responsibility’s of dealing with him now mind you we’ve been married close to 24 yrs and lived together for 5 yrs before that we use to be very happy now just l am just really concerned it’s not that I don’t have a sensitive though about this but we are talking about the some better then we were ever type people they are not at all without money and have adult daughters that are pretty well off and she is owed Veterinary doc. With a hearty bank account, her and him have always been snobs now he has become handicap and lazy well pretty much that way sense I known them I have 2children from previous relationship both boys and 2 children with my husband my boys were just little fellas 2and5 when we moved in together I gave 4 children all adults now but it’s like the day my mom passed he became very angry with my older boys and when his brother moved in around Xmas he gave 2 of younger adult children 3000.00 to them and my older children received nothing he put a line between them and sense my children argue and fight all the time and for me my husband well just not a nice person I can barely stand to be around him and to this day they husband and children(younger adults) act like I’m not right in head how Am I suppose to respond to this my own bank account is pretty much gone and I depend on my husband to support me until back on my feet but when my mom passed she left me land and homes on same property and I consider it’s mine and husband but sense his brother has moved in I have no say in any or deciding matters and pretty much hear rude comments about me and 2older sons and I have very little respect from kther2 children and husband and for the brother in law he is rude insensitive bossy act as if he gas total rights to everything on my property and can except me to do for for nothing buts pays for everything for my 2 younger children and husband is this right because I have not laughed sense my mom passed and the last time he visit my home before my mom die he was rude and told my mother to get f— k away from him when she just tried to help with a injured hand am I just wrong or what because I don’t like want him around me because I want my husband the man I married back my children back and because he own spoiled daughters don’t even want to be with or take care of him please someone give me some advise I have no one to confide in.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001

jsrmomrox61 said:


> I lost my job after almost 15 yrs,within days later lost my mom,(we were very close),3 yrs, not even close to getting over that I lost my best friend so now I have no one even talk to I feel pretty much alone but yes I’m married but really feel pushed out of my own homelife my Mom wasn’t even cold before my sister in law decided to get rid of her husband and to give my husband the responsibility’s of dealing with him now mind you we’ve been married close to 24 yrs and lived together for 5 yrs before that we use to be very happy now just l am just really concerned it’s not that I don’t have a sensitive though about this but we are talking about the some better then we were ever type people they are not at all without money and have adult daughters that are pretty well off and she is owed Veterinary doc. With a hearty bank account, her and him have always been snobs now he has become handicap and lazy well pretty much that way sense I known them I have 2children from previous relationship both boys and 2 children with my husband my boys were just little fellas 2and5 when we moved in together I gave 4 children all adults now but it’s like the day my mom passed he became very angry with my older boys and when his brother moved in around Xmas he gave 2 of younger adult children 3000.00 to them and my older children received nothing he put a line between them and sense my children argue and fight all the time and for me my husband well just not a nice person I can barely stand to be around him and to this day they husband and children(younger adults) act like I’m not right in head how Am I suppose to respond to this my own bank account is pretty much gone and I depend on my husband to support me until back on my feet but when my mom passed she left me land and homes on same property and I consider it’s mine and husband but sense his brother has moved in I have no say in any or deciding matters and pretty much hear rude comments about me and 2older sons and I have very little respect from kther2 children and husband and for the brother in law he is rude insensitive bossy act as if he gas total rights to everything on my property and can except me to do for for nothing buts pays for everything for my 2 younger children and husband is this right because I have not laughed sense my mom passed and the last time he visit my home before my mom die he was rude and told my mother to get f— k away from him when she just tried to help with a injured hand am I just wrong or what because I don’t like want him around me because I want my husband the man I married back my children back and because he own spoiled daughters don’t even want to be with or take care of him please someone give me some advise I have no one to confide in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paragraphs are your friend.


----------

